# Exhaust leak maybe?



## vwgotech (Oct 18, 2004)

Has anyone noticed an exhaust leak noise on morning start ups? It seems to go away quickly. My wife drives the van and I noticed one morning when she started it that it sounded like an exhaust leak. Maybe it's the EGR, but does everyone's 3.8L Routan do the same thing?


----------



## vwgotech (Oct 18, 2004)

*I'm pretty sure it's an exhaust leak!*

I just lifted the van and i can hear it and smell it. It seems to be coming from the rear exhaust manifold. Does anyone know if this would be covered under warranty. I have 48k miles. I wonder if the manifold cracked from a prior repair that was done to the coolant hoses. The hoses were leaking really bad and sprayed all over that manifold. VW replaced those hoses under warranty about a year ago or so. My wife said that she has noticed the exhaust noise for a long time.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Our 2010 SE w/ 3.8 has a loud exhaust noise at start and it goes away after it warms up. We are going to wait until our next oil change to get it checked out.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

If you think it might be a leak, start it cold and climb under, you should be able to feel it as well as hear it. I'm willing to say that it is just start up noise though.


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Chrysler TSB# 11-005-11 for Exhaust System on 3.8L engine:

http://kypublictransit.org/Exhaust Drone MY 08-10 Chy. RT.PDF


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Had the van in for service last week. We noticed the same loud exhaust on startup. The heat shield was rubbing on another part. They bent it back and it corrected the problem.


----------

